# Health Expenses Claim online?



## Sarsfield (22 Jan 2007)

Both Reachservices and the top of the Med1 form say it's possible to claim relief for health expenses online.  All I can find is a claim for relief on health insurance.

Am I missing something?


----------



## KathScan (22 Jan 2007)

I could be wrong, but there were pin numbers issued by the revenue in the post lately.  You have to go on to the Revenue Online Site (www.ros.ie) and you can complete your personal returns there.  As far as I know you can claim your medical expenses there.


----------



## tricky@ (22 Jan 2007)

You will need a revenue pin and be registered with Reach Services to claim health expenses via ROS. You can only claim Health Expenses for the years 2005 and 2006 using this online method though.


----------



## Sarsfield (22 Jan 2007)

I have my revenue pin and I'm registered with Reachservices.

I was logged in but I still couldn't find it. Does anyone have a URL or a menu path to get to it? I must be blind


----------



## tricky@ (23 Jan 2007)

Here's how i find it: Once you log on with your pin you are at the "My PAYE services" screen in ROS. From there click the Tax Credits and Incomes link, then click Add new and Amend existing Tax Credits & Incomes. Then from the drop down box select a previous year, 2006 or 2005 and click go. The Health Expenses option should appear under the "New Tax Credits and Incomes" heading on screen. put a tick in the radio button beside Health Expenses and click add. the application for Health Expenses screen will open for you to make your claim.


----------



## tosh100 (23 Jan 2007)

you can do this but you need your p60 details to complete it - still waiting to receive my p60 from state employer


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2007)

Employers have until 15th February to issue _P60s_ although some can take even longer even though they should not.


----------



## Sarsfield (24 Jan 2007)

Thanks tricky!


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Employers have until 15th February to issue _P60s_ although some can take even longer even though they should not.



The old North Eastern Health board did not issue P60's until at the earliest, the second half of March.


----------



## ubiquitous (24 Jan 2007)

According to several reports I have heard, the NE HSE area P60s were issued late again last year. Then again as a public body they thankfully don't have to debase themselves to worry about niceties such as Revenue penalties for late filing or their statutory obligations to employees, not like the dirty rogue employers in the private sector.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jan 2007)

Isn't there some body to which complaints about such matters can be brought - e.g. the CAG or somebody like that?


----------



## ubiquitous (24 Jan 2007)

Yes indeed but I would never take it upon myself to make a complaint to/about a public body on the basis of secondhand information.


----------



## Sarsfield (25 Jan 2007)

Just a quick follow up question if I may! (I've never claimed back tax before!)

I've done the online thingy (for 2005 & 2006) and got a message 



> *Below is a summary of the request for changes to your tax credits and incomes which was submitted through ROS on the 25-Jan-2007. These changes will be processed and applied by Revenue and if in order, a Balancing Statement will be issued.*


 
So how do I actually get my money back? I've set up my bank account details on the ROS site so will a credit transfer just arrive in my a/c?  And how long does it take?


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Jan 2007)

Sarsfield said:


> Just a quick follow up question if I may! (I've never claimed back tax before!)
> 
> I've done the online thingy (for 2005 & 2006) and got a message
> 
> ...



They should credit your account, and send you a statement to that effect.  As for how long it takes, thats anyone's guess!  It could be 4 days, or 4 weeks, or longer.  They will be busy over the next while, sorting out the "double take" from last week.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2007)

Sarsfield said:


> Just a quick follow up question if I may! (I've never claimed back tax before!)
> 
> I've done the online thingy (for 2005 & 2006) and got a message
> 
> ...


You may need to request _P21 _balancing statements for the relevant years. I think you can do this online but I can't access my account because I can't find my _PIN_!


----------



## tricky@ (26 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You may need to request _P21 _balancing statements for the relevant years. I think you can do this online but I can't access my account because I can't find my _PIN_!


 
Yes you can request balancing statements online but there's no need to do so in this case,as by making the health expenses claim for a previous year this automatically triggers for a balancing statement to be issued by ROS.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2007)

Speaking of which - last year I requested (by letter - not online) a _P21 _statement for 2002 and _Revenue _ignored the request so I wrote to them again in late 2006/early 2007 reminding them of the original request. Obviously 2002 would be outside of the 4 year period in 2007 but I did request it in 2006 originally. Anyway, they ignored it again and have now sent me two separate copies of _P21 _statements for 2003, 2004 and 2005 even though I had already asked and received these earlier in 2006 (i.e. these are my third copies).


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Anyway, they ignored it again and have now sent me two separate copies of _P21 _statements for 2003, 2004 and 2005 even though I had already asked and received these earlier in 2006 (i.e. these are my third copies).



Bet they didn't refund you the same tax 3 times!!!


----------



## plaudit (26 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> You may need to request _P21 _balancing statements for the relevant years. I think you can do this online but I can't access my account because I can't find my _PIN_!


 
I've lost my PIN too and requested it to be sent out last week, but no sign of it, nor have I received the text to my phone to say its been sent out, how long should it take?


----------



## plaudit (26 Jan 2007)

I've just come across this:
 


*http://www.askaboutmoney.com/Requesting a Revenue PIN* 
The issuing of Revenue PINs on request has been suspended for the time being. [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Revenue PINs will issue with the new Tax Credit Certificate which should be sent to customers by mid February at the latest. 

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Customers will be able to use PAYE Online Services when they receive their  PIN with their Tax Credit [FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Certificate[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jan 2007)

Joe1234 said:


> Bet they didn't refund you the same tax 3 times!!!


No - the first _P21s _involved refunds but the second and third copies were already balanced.


----------



## Joe1234 (26 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - the first _P21s _involved refunds but the second and third copies were already balanced.



Thought that!! Lol


----------



## Sarsfield (1 Feb 2007)

Got P21s for 2005 & 2006 today.

A total of €350 on it's way into my account  Pretty good for 30 minutes work!

Update:  The money arrived in my a/c this morning.  1 week from submitting the claims isn't too bad at all.


----------



## Joe1234 (1 Feb 2007)

I sent in a Med 1 early last week and gave all my bank details on the form to get any refund credited to my account.  Today, a cheque arrived.  It seems they should change the Med 1 to read: Please provide your bank details and if we fel like it we will credit your account, otherwise we will send you a cheque.


----------



## boogaloo (8 Feb 2007)

How do I go about claiming Medical Insurance relief for 2003 and 2004?  I could do 2005 and 2006 online, (am to receive a balancing statement) and 2007.

thanks.


----------



## boogaloo (8 Feb 2007)

Also, any idea if there is a flat rate expenses for an office worker in a private IT company? No sign of it on the list, but surely they cannot discriminate against certain jobs?


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

I can't see anything that fits that bill. The list is a bit odd and specific in some places and vague in others. I've more or less given up hoping to claim anything under this. They really should update the list to make it more meaningful.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

boogaloo said:


> How do I go about claiming Medical Insurance relief for 2003 and 2004?


File a [broken link removed]/[broken link removed] claim with your normal tax office.


----------



## boogaloo (8 Feb 2007)

Sorry, I should have said I needed to claim the health expenses tax credit for 2003 & 2004.  My employer pays my VHI in full, so its just the credit I need to get.  Is that a different form to the MED1, as I can't see anywhere on the MED1 form for this?

Thanks very much.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

boogaloo said:


> Sorry, I should have said I needed to claim the health expenses tax credit for 2003 & 2004.  My employer pays my VHI in full, so its just the credit I need to get.  Is that a different form to the MED1, as I can't see anywhere on the MED1 form for this?


You don't use _MED1/2 _for this. You just need to write to _Revenue _outlining the employer paid _VHI _premiums for 2003/4, including copies of your _P60s _for those years and asking them to grant you the outstanding relief. I presume that _BIK _tax/_PRSI _deductions were made via payroll in respect of these payments already?


----------



## kmelvin (8 Feb 2007)

You don't need to wait for your P60 - simply apply for your medical expenses now using your last paye slip of 2006 (it has all the relevant tax details they need for 2006). You will obviously have to post this in though.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Feb 2007)

_boogaloo's _query does not relate to medical expenses but to claiming a tax credit in respect if _VHI _premiums paid as a _BIK _by his/her employer. I would not send originals of _P60s _or payslipts etc. but rather a photocopy.


----------



## boogaloo (8 Feb 2007)

Thanks for that.

BIK Tax & PRSI deductions were made from beginning of 2004 which is when the new rule came in as far as I remember.

I will dig out the p60s for both years and send them off.  Thanks.


----------



## kmelvin (8 Feb 2007)

Sorry guys, I was responding to the original posts regarding general medical expenses claims.


I'm a bit lost on Boogaloos point. It is possible to claim tax back on 
BIK contributions? I have health insurance with Bupa in my job. Can I claim back the amount my company contributes monthly towards the health insurance?

Thanks


----------



## half scot (6 Mar 2007)

Hey guys,

When I go to do my health expenses and rent for 2006 I receive this-

*Unfortunately we cannot process your Request as you have an active Income Tax Registration. contact the ROS Helpdesk at 1890 201 106*

Am I doing something wrong?

Cheers


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

Any chance that you have tax issues (e.g. non _PAYE _income above c. €3K such as from an _ESPP/ESOP_, rental income etc.) which caused you to be classed as self assessed even if you earn the bulk of your income as a _PAYE _employee. When this happens I think they block processing _PAYE Self Service _online stuff until the self assessment is sorted out.


----------



## half scot (7 Mar 2007)

I have interest from a bond abroad which I told them about last year via my tax advisor so maybe its something to do with that.Thats a bit of a pain I was looking forward to doing it online this year myself!


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

That could be it especially if this interest (or all interest from all sources and/or any other non _PAYE _income) is c. €3K+ which may cause you to become "a chargeable person" - i.e. somebody who needs to file a self assessed return. See [broken link removed] for more.


> * Assessable non-PAYE income of €3,174 or more*
> An individual with assessable non-PAYE income of €3,174 or more for any year is regarded as a "chargeable person" for Self-Assessment and must file a Form 11 for that year.


As far as I know they recently (last year?) may have modified the rules to allow for certain amounts of such non _PAYE _income to be collected via adjustments to your tax credits in certain circumstances rather than requiring a self assessed return.  Your tax advisor will presumably be able to clarify matters for you.


----------



## half scot (7 Mar 2007)

Defo wasn't around €3k equivalent but I'll seek more info from the tax advisor who is really a family friend and he wants to show me how to do it in future.I just thought it'd be easier to do it on-line and get the cheque straight into the bank as i'm heading away!.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

For what it's worth - I was getting the same message a while ago online and put it down to having received (and declared/paid liabilities on) nominal income less than the €3,174 limit from an _ESPP_. I wrote to _Revenue _asking them to deal with this through tax credits instead of making me self assessed but they never replied and never changed my tax credits (_ESPP _is suspended at the moment anyway so it makes no odds to me since no liabilities arise right now) but I think the message went away and I never received a _Form 11 _from them (and hope not to to be honest!).


----------

